# Bear Valley



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I took this photo while my wife and I were looking into the canyon I eventually shot my bear in. I just thought it was a cool photo.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You're right.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a sweet looking pic. Man that some pretty country you get to hunt in.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea those canyons were really awesome lots of berry's and acorns. I also saw quite a few elk in there also.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok. now lets see that bear/hear the story.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I hunted thse canyons for a total of 6 days and had only seen a small bear on my way to the cliffs I was sitting at and glassing.I decided I needed to drop off those cliffs and head down the canyon to see if I could get something moving. I new if I did I would probably see something my brother had killed two bears in those canyons before so we knew they were in there.
As I was making my way down the canyon I decided I wanted to head for a flat about half way down. I stopped to rest and I looked down on the flat and here came this big chocolate bear out from the bottom. I got him in my scope and shot he whirled around and ran about 20 yards and dropped. I got my brother on the radio and told him to come help me pack out this bear out. I shot this bear at 9:30 in the morning and after 2 trips we made it back to camp at 10:30 at night. This was a great hunt and can't wait to draw the tag again.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

:shock: Jeez, nice bear... Is that Utah? I didnt think those houndmen around here let em get that big.

How long were the hind feet? From claw to heel. **** that looks like a big bear.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope Colorado


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the back paws measured 9 1/2 and the skull measures 22 inches


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Alton said:


> I think the back paws measured 9 1/2 and the skull measures 22 inches


Isnt that a record bear?


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea we are thinking he will make Boone & Crocket. I still need to get him officially scored in about a month and a half


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Well **** nice!! If your hind measurements are accurate, thats an old bear. Iv always found foot size a better indicator for age/size than skulls. Seen some big heads on young or skinny bears. But when you see big track, its a shoe in(pun intended). How did the draw work for colorado, what did the tag cost?


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Took me 5 points to draw and it cost $250 to put in. Yea I think this bear is about 15 years old he had one of his front teeth chipped off and he has quite a few scares on his face. When I got him sealed the wildlife officer figured he was that old.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

:shock: nice bear... thats a beast...


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks I was very lucky to get him -8/-


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice shots, and holy crap that is a big bear. Nice job. And how exactly do you pack that thing out? That thing has to weigh a few hundred pounds.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks we ended up packing it out on our backs. We made two trips and it was all up hill. All I can say is a pack frame is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a big o bear there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics, again, congrats.


----------

